# Top Schutzhund traineers in the country



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

I am looking for the best Schutzhund trainers in the country to help me train my boy. I am looking at competing on a regional and hopefully a National level, and I am looking for a trainer that can help get me there. I live in Salt Lake City, Utah, but distance is an issue. However, if anyone knows of any great trainers closer to me, that would be great. Thank you for your input


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you want to compete in DVG, you need to belong to a club. The DVG America website lists clubs in the different regions. Find a club near you and visit with them. Many clubs sponsor seminars by different trainers and at the club I started with there were many opinions about different trainers. Talk to people at the club about trainers they like, why they like them, what methods the trainers use etc. Then choose one....


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Remember top trainer doesnt = top competitor. Many top competitors only own and train a certain type of dog. They buy the dogs green and even then go through a bunch of them to find that perfect dog.

We had a WUSV competitor at the club a couple weeks ago. He only keeps and competes with dogs he can bring out in defence. He tried to do that with a couple of club dogs..and didnt work out so good. He is a world class trainer/handler but only with a certain type of dog.. If the dog doesnt work the way he likes its on to the next one.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You will need an experienced team, helper/helpers that can both develop your young dog and work the mature dog for trials, the right dog, and realistic understandings of your own limitations. You will probably want to move to either the New England, NE, Mid-East regions or northern CA. The most consistent teams in this country are in those first three regions, especially the mid-east.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Middle,

Most people in my club recommended Joel Monroe. I also have been told to go to Mike Diehl. I have also heard great things about Gabor in Nashville. 

Blitz,

I realize that top trainer doesn't equal top competitor, but I believe that it will give me an advantage . I have been told similar things about trainers only keeping a certain "type" of dog. With that said, do you have any recommendations for trainers?

Thank you both for the replies


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Ihczth,

HAHAHAHA, so I will need to move? That sounds like a challenge for me to try and break the mold . I am not to far from Northern California. I was just there last month. So who would you recommend to help me training wise. I have a couple of good helpers that train under Joel Monroe. I am all ears though, because I am VERY SERIOUS about going as far as I can.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

You need to find a club that is actively competing. Ideally the TD/President is a regular competitor on a regional/national level.

I only know clubs in the NE, having just recently moved to Denver so unless you are ready to move to the Boston/NYC area I'm afraid i can't make many recommendations.

The most important thing is to find a club where most people and ideally the TD have the same goals as you do


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Flying out to train in my part of the country often enough to be competitive would be unrealistic even if you have unlimited amounts of money. 

I am a member of Mike's club and am moving down there as soon as I sell my farm. There are many clubs, though, in my region that could help you achieve your goals. I have not trained with them all so hate to mention names and then leave someone out. There are also some great trainers in the other two regions, though I have only had the opportunity to train with Frank Phillips (NE) when he was judging our trial. 

I have never trained with Joel. His club has done well and I have friends that train there and really like him. 

Go through results and look at the handlers and clubs that have been competitive for the last 5-10 years.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Joel Monroe is excellent. He has trained National level dogs (HOT) from a puppy, plus is a training director, helper and competitor. 

If you are near him, I would check him out!

Thank you for the compliment on Gabor. He has coached multiple people for the point focus, behind the scenes


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has commented ! I will keep everyone posted on how the training is going. I get my boy in the first of May!


----------



## REDMEN (Sep 4, 2013)

I am also very new in this sport. Already experienced many trainers who I am sure are very good at what they do but lack the communication skills. I am going to put another * next to Joel Monroe and let me explain why. In my opinion, Joel does an excellent job of explaining at a level his audience can easily relate to and understand. He breaks it down to the very basics and does not stress perfection. He is very humble and is both a teaher and a student of the sport. In the beginning it should always be about having fun with your pup and making it fun for you both. Joel would tell you that it is good to have goals but be realistic about your expectations. 

I say find a local trainer near you and then if time and situation allows, attend a seminar from Joel when it becomes available. The proof is in the work itself and Joel has a soild resume.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Redman,

Spot on about Joel.

You need to find a trainer that knows what they are doing, for the sport .
And one that will be upfront and focused on you doing well. 

Too many trainers either dragged out or rush, too many handlers expect quick training and fixes.

Find your happy place!


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Redmen and Smithie,

That is so good to hear about Joel Monroe! The two helpers at my club have been studying under him for the past 5 years, and they seem to have quite a bit of knowledge. My club attends training with Joel Monroe once a year for three to four days. I am glad to hear that he is so good. I will be taking my boy to do additional training with him if he shows promise of going far in the sport !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing you could also focus on is the way the helper works the dogs...it helps in handling and understanding why/what is going on during the progression, even if you aren't working your own pup, watch the other teams and how the helper works the different type of dogs.


----------



## aarowsmith (Nov 11, 2013)

Stay in the club you're in and bring lots of snacks for everyone on saturdays...


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

I have just begun to train with Joel and can confirm what all has been said about him and the WOW club he is the head trainer for. I have found that people in the club are great, they are willing to help a fairly newbie pick up things to improve your training. They are all pretty friendly and I have felt welcome on my visits..
Moore, I live locally and unless you are willing to move or are able to incur costly travel expenses realistically you should stay where you are and train with a local club. 
I am relatively new to this forum and don't know you but how long have you been doing sch...? Is this your first dog or are you a veteran sch trainer... (sorry for my ignorance) Wouldn't concentrated training in one environment be much more beneficial than a trip to CA and then back again as often as your regiment dictates... (Just food for thought.

Phil


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Have anyone trained with Michael Ellis and Joel Monroe before?
How are they different?

P.S.I'm not trying to create animosity here. Please delete this reply if I break any rule for asking this question.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on Joel! He's almost 2 hrs away from me.... hmm... decisions decisions....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

2 hours is a normal distance.

I have not seen Michael Ellis train, but have friends who train with him.

Initial impression is that they are very similar, but you would need to verify.


----------

